# Let's talk drugs!



## AlaskanFamily (Jan 13, 2013)

Seems everything now a days has an expiration date. I'm prepping medicine (aka drugs!), & need some help. Does anyone know the shelf life of basic drugs like Tylenol, vitamins, & if pill vs liquid which is better? Most items I'm buying are going to expire in the next 2-3 years, but I'm presuming they'll still be good for a while after that. Also, chewable vs swallowed pills? I picked up some chewable baby aspirin, in case of anyone with heart attack, & am wondering if I should've picked up swallowed variety? 

Anyone familiar with any homeopathic meds I should also add? 

And what about other medical supplies such as antibiotic wipes, neosporine, & sun screen...shelf life on those?


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Honey, Garlic, Tang (hi in vit C), Come to mind. Aloe, Homeopathic will have to be your go to if SHTF longer the shelf life of your Tylenol.

Im going to add Marijuana (many uses), 

Then again you have to look at your environment and decide whats available in your area. Or stock up/grow beforehand


----------



## 5Runner (Jan 1, 2013)

As for marijuana, it can be hard to keep for long times. Hash is a better choice. Same affects as MJ, but packaged much smaller and lasts much longer...

...So I've heard...


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

Drugs have been proven to immediately deteriorate after creation, the exact time when drugs go bad and or some becoming lethal is determined by many factors, such as the drug, the climate, hot dry, humid hot humid cold..... If I were you I would buy a vacuum sealer and throw your medications in air tight baggies and or just don't open the bottle until needed.

I believe having seeds for herbal medications is the best way to go. Aloe was mentioned earlier. It is like a weed in that the plant grows like crazy and can be eaten to work on burns from within the body and boiled and motar and pestled down into a gummy gel for outside use... Then there is always tea as it works well with colds and sinuses... Then you have things like honey which has a natural hydrogen peroxide buildup if you let set long enough. It will show as a white foamy substance. Do not be alarmed in fact that is the honey showing you its medicinal properties.

They found honey blocks in Egyptian tombs and they heated it to a liquid and it was good to eat. So it is a good source of natural sugars needed for good energy and health, mixed with tea it is a good sinus relief and it adds flavor and dont go bad apparently... 

Hope this little bit of my two sense helped a little.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

For tooth ailments honey again comes to play but must be in a soild form to fill broken/caitities for temporary relief. But just about anything can be used in this way but getting the pain relief and hygiene from a solid honey is a good temporary fix until you can find some whiskey and get the bugger yanked.

When I heard all the uses of honey was when I decided my honey bee nest is an essential part of my long term survival plan. That and any gardening post shtf. I plan on getting my hive out of the tree its in and into a box this year.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

The expiration date on drugs is mandatory and does not reflect the actual date that the drug becomes ineffective. The military did a test and found that most drugs including antibiotics last over 15 years (one group of antibiotics though do become dangerous after expiration date). Temperature has a large effect some drugs may last 1 year at 80 deg and last 15 years in the refrigerator. Medicine in powder or pill form may last a lot longer then in liquid form.

Do Medications Really Expire

and good info here also

http://www.survivalblog.com/2010/07/a_doctors_thoughts_on_antibiot.html


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

There is an ointment that was made by an Amish guy and it is great for burns bee stings etc. it is called B&W Ointment and is sold on the Internet or at any Amish stores. This stuff is great and is made with a honey base. Check it is well worth the money and I don't think there is an exp. date. 

Rotate you meds. When you need aspirin use the box with the earliest exp. date and replace it with a new one. They last for years past there date anyway.


----------



## AlaskanFamily (Jan 13, 2013)

Rickky-just what I was hoping to hear regarding expiration dates. Some meds I'm prepping are things I rarely use. 

Watercanlady-will check online this weekend to see if I can locate the B&W ointment. I like variety in my prep items. My current favorite ointment is Calmoseptine. Years ago when I worked in hospitals, it was used on patients. Lots of uses from burn cream, fisure/tube drainage wounds, urine rash cream (adults & babies), & helps heal minor cuts/scrapes. Spendy but it is a miracle cream. 

I'm a huge advocate of aloe & honey! Wonder if I can get hard candy honey (minimal or no additives)?

LOL...guess I should've been a bit careful with my title! Several posters mentioned the illegal varieties of drugs....I had a less than stellar childhood due to drugs & alcohol. I have a firm stance against illegal drugs & I won't be prepping with them in any way.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

A word from Doctor Bones on expiration dates...


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I think this is an important subject and has been discussed before on this forum and other SHTF forums, and many antibiotics that you need a prescription can be bought legally in vet stores and over the internet. Do a little research and you will find several are made by the same companies and standards as what they sell to pharmacies actually the same pill and doses. For a start check these sites. 
Welcome To SHTF Antibiotics -
Pet Meds | Discount Pet Medications | Pet Supplies | VetDepot.com
http://www.fishmoxfishflex.com/index.php/fish-antibiotics.html

Home remedies are good but there is a reason more soldiers died because of illness before penicillin was discovered then battles. Before modern medicine life expectancy was much lower.
Life expectancy in the USA, 1900-98.

Edit: another good site: http://thesurvivalmom.com/2011/12/09/how-to-use-antibiotics/

PS: I bought some of these as I never know when my fish will get step-throat.


----------

